# WindEze, WindSetlers



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried these for bloating - they contain simethicone - if so any side effects, did they work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Simethicone is pretty close to side effect free (it is one of the few things you can give to newborns). Occasionally someone has a minor problem with it, but nothing really comes up on any of the sites where they have to report side effects.The main thing to remember is that it only can work on gas it is co-located with. It doesn't really go into the blood system, it stays with whatever food was taken around the same time. So you might need to take a dose with each meal for a couple of days to know if it seems to do anything for you or not.If the problem is mostly belching they should work right away as that is in the stomach. It is just simethicone in the stomach can't really do anything for gas that is 20-30 feet away from it in the colon.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I tend not to belch but have lots of wind and gas so would they not work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are farting right now and you take simethicone it won't help with the colon gas from right now.However I find if I take it with each meal so that it is in the colon when that meal gets there some people do seem to find it helping.If the gas is in the colon try taking it with each meal for 2-3 days to see if it works. It isn't an instant relief kind of thing for gas in the colon because it can't do you any good until it gets there.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiI found windeze helped me somewhat but it wasnt a majic nullet as the gas was in teh colon and intestines.diddnt suffer any side effects at all.cheersIan


----------

